# Sborroteo-erutteo



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi non ti leggo stai bene?:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Magari avessi tempo di scrivere sempre ai becchi.
Invece i secondi sono dei T-rex


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Ciao*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Magari avessi tempo di scrivere sempre ai becchi.
> Invece i secondi sono dei T-rex


A bello di casa.Tutto bene?ma ancora con la sedia a rotelle della donna tua?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Sborroteo*

A sborroteo,ti presenti fra le 10.30 e le 11.45,prendi due o tre ceffoni nei denti e vai via:rotfl:anche tu l'oretta d'aria come la tua donna?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A sborroteo,ti presenti fra le 10.30 e le 11.45,prendi due o tre ceffoni nei denti e vai via:rotfl:anche tu l'oretta d'aria come la tua donna?


Pure tu però 

Fallo lavorare cazzo. Altrimenti come può fare a pagare le tasse che noi dobbiamo rubare ? Non so tu, ma io voglio cambiare la macchina quest'anno, come faccio se quello non paga le tasse ?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*A bello*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure tu però
> 
> Fallo lavorare cazzo. Altrimenti come può fare a pagare le tasse che noi dobbiamo rubare ? Non so tu, ma io voglio cambiare la macchina quest'anno, come faccio se quello non paga le tasse ?


E no!Io già pago il mio caro prezzo....!Credi sia semplice trombarsi la donna di sborroteo?ogni volta mentre gli buco le natiche sento un rumore strano proveniente da un armadio,ho capito che sborroteo e lì che si smanetta......mentre la donna mi strilla:devastami terun....!


----------



## Eretteo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Queste discussioni sono fantastiche,l' eloquenza travolgente,la fantasia sconfinata degli interventi uno diverso dall'altro,la gamma di argomenti che son piu' numerosi dei colori di un caleidoscopio.
Praticamente e' come quando gli italiani con deficit mentale esponevano la bandiera della pace.
Prima si sospettava fossero 10 milioni.
Poi si sapeva anche dove abitavano.
Parimenti,quelli al tuo livello cerebrale accorrono festanti al suono delle tue faccine.
Un po' come le nutrie attirate dalle dolci melodie del fachiro indiano.
Solo che le nutrie non puzzano da terrone.
Ignorante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Queste discussioni sono fantastiche,l' eloquenza travolgente,la fantasia sconfinata degli interventi uno diverso dall'altro,la gamma di argomenti che son piu' numerosi dei colori di un caleidoscopio.
> Praticamente e' come quando gli italiani con deficit mentale esponevano la bandiera della pace.
> Prima si sospettava fossero 10 milioni.
> Poi si sapeva anche dove abitavano.
> ...


oh, il mio informatone: le nutrie sono originarie del sud-america, mica dell'India.


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*E si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Queste discussioni sono fantastiche,l' eloquenza travolgente,la fantasia sconfinata degli interventi uno diverso dall'altro,la gamma di argomenti che son piu' numerosi dei colori di un caleidoscopio.
> Praticamente e' come quando gli italiani con deficit mentale esponevano la bandiera della pace.
> Prima si sospettava fossero 10 milioni.
> Poi si sapeva anche dove abitavano.
> ...


In effetti fra quelle che accorrono c'è anche tua madre,festante per altri motivi,più della nutria sembra un vacca...!:rotfl:Coglione.:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, il mio informatone: le nutrie sono originarie del sud-america, mica dell'India.



Ma tu hai una visione troppo prepuziale del cosmo.
Se togli la fede dall'anulare solo perche' hai scoperto di essere stata fatta becca una svagonatina di volte,e' come togliere la piastra del positivo alla batteria mezza scarica del tuo povero emisfero destro.
Se ti giri tutti gli hard discount della zona sognando di essere in boutique,raccattando cous cous dallo scaffale giusto solo per smollarlo nella scansia delle chiavi inglesi,guardando allupata i gommisti marocchini o i dentisti cingalesi mentre sogni di essere invitata a cena da Brad Pitt,non fai altro che girare i supermercati della tua zona per trovare un prepuzio guasto e variamente popolato da misconosciuti animaletti che in serata colonizzeranno felicemente ogni tuo orifizio,per scoprire durante l'arrembaggio di essere stati preceduti da fratelli e cugini fino al sedicesimo grado.
A qualcuno potrebbe sorgere il dubbio che tu sia in cerca di qualche veccio bavoso a cui affittare carne da macello per trasferirti finalmente in un quartiere consono al tuo lignaggio,ma la concorrenza e' gia' agguerrita e ben piazzata.
Le informazioni i becchi devono cercarsele con anni ed anni di patetiche diatribe su discutibili topic in indefessi forum popolati da esilaranti bicuspidati.
Agli illuminati arrivano ben piu' agevolmente.
Pecchi di fantasia,non sai accostare lo zufolo al piffero,il cantastorie all'incantatore,la topazza al cobra,ed il divertimento al discernimento.
Ah si,stavamo parlando di nutrie.
Che non c'entran con pomodori e pannocchie,ma forse non te ne nutri solo perche' fino al '500 erano solo in sudamerica?
Ce li siamo conquistati barattandoli con il vaiolo.
Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che le specie dovrebbe restare nei luoghi di origine,invece di ammorbare il mondo.
E se cominci dal rimpatrio dei terroni in terronia,avrai anche la mia stima.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti fra quelle che accorrono c'è anche tua madre,festante per altri motivi,più della nutria sembra un vacca...!:rotfl:Coglione.:mrgreen:


I tuoi spunti sono sempre di eccelsa qualita'.
Perche' non c'e' bisogno di spremerti per cavare il meglio.
Dimostri da solo tutto il potenziale che serbi nella santabarbara.
E cosi' anche il resto del truppone ride.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma tu hai una visione troppo prepuziale del cosmo.
> Se togli la fede dall'anulare solo perche' hai scoperto di essere stata fatta becca una svagonatina di volte,e' come togliere la piastra del positivo alla batteria mezza scarica del tuo povero emisfero destro.
> Se ti giri tutti gli hard discount della zona sognando di essere in boutique,raccattando cous cous dallo scaffale giusto solo per smollarlo nella scansia delle chiavi inglesi,guardando allupata i gommisti marocchini o i dentisti cingalesi mentre sogni di essere invitata a cena da Brad Pitt,non fai altro che girare i supermercati della tua zona per trovare un prepuzio guasto e variamente popolato da misconosciuti animaletti che in serata colonizzeranno felicemente ogni tuo orifizio,per scoprire durante l'arrembaggio di essere stati preceduti da fratelli e cugini fino al sedicesimo grado.
> A qualcuno potrebbe sorgere il dubbio che tu sia in cerca di qualche veccio bavoso a cui affittare carne da macello per trasferirti finalmente in un quartiere consono al tuo lignaggio,ma la concorrenza e' gia' agguerrita e ben piazzata.
> ...


Della tua stima non so che farne, riservala ai 4 beoti che si incantano in piazza ad ascoltare i tuoi farneticamenti conditi dalle parole di quei quattro(di numero) libri che hai letto. Se vuoi farmi cosa gradita, inviami due dei buratelli che allevi in cantina. Sciapàti, grazie, che non voglio rovinare il tagliere.


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> I tuoi spunti sono sempre di eccelsa qualita'.
> Perche' non c'e' bisogno di spremerti per cavare il meglio.
> Dimostri da solo tutto il potenziale che serbi nella santabarbara.
> E cosi' anche il resto del truppone ride.


E perchè spremermi?con te basta poco,come con tua madre.Ascolta riferisci a tua padre di cambiare posto,si nascondesse sotto il letto,gli piace guardare mentre mi intrattengo con tua madre....,però la cosa mi disturba e non poco.Ciao bello.:up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma tu hai una visione troppo prepuziale del cosmo.
> Se togli la fede dall'anulare solo perche' hai scoperto di essere stata fatta becca una svagonatina di volte,e' come togliere la piastra del positivo alla batteria mezza scarica del tuo povero emisfero destro.
> Se ti giri tutti gli hard discount della zona sognando di essere in boutique,raccattando cous cous dallo scaffale giusto solo per smollarlo nella scansia delle chiavi inglesi,guardando allupata i gommisti marocchini o i dentisti cingalesi mentre sogni di essere invitata a cena da Brad Pitt,non fai altro che girare i supermercati della tua zona per trovare un prepuzio guasto e variamente popolato da misconosciuti animaletti che in serata colonizzeranno felicemente ogni tuo orifizio,per scoprire durante l'arrembaggio di essere stati preceduti da fratelli e cugini fino al sedicesimo grado.
> A qualcuno potrebbe sorgere il dubbio che tu sia in cerca di qualche veccio bavoso a cui affittare carne da macello per trasferirti finalmente in un quartiere consono al tuo lignaggio,ma la concorrenza e' gia' agguerrita e ben piazzata.
> ...


che brutta persona, mammamia


----------



## oscuro (6 Febbraio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> che brutta persona, mammamia


Esagerata.Sborroteo è solo un detestabile testa di cazzo,come ce ne sono tanti,la brutta copia di rabarbaro,bruttissima direi,basta mandarlo affanculo,gli dedico due minuti del mio tempo e lui è contento così.:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Della tua stima non so che farne, riservala ai 4 beoti che si incantano in piazza ad ascoltare i tuoi farneticamenti conditi dalle parole di quei quattro(di numero) libri che hai letto. Se vuoi farmi cosa gradita, inviami due dei buratelli che allevi in cantina. Sciapàti, grazie, che non voglio rovinare il tagliere.


Ah,io che dispenso pillole di amore,e quasi nessuno che apprezzi qua dentro.
E nessuna.
Quanto ai libri,mi sa che hai sbagliato mira.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che brutta persona, mammamia


Ingrata.
Invece di ringraziare per il fatto che coi miei strali di bonta' sto innalzando il valore del forum,ora che e' in vendita.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E perchè spremermi?con te basta poco,come con tua madre.Ascolta riferisci a tua padre di cambiare posto,si nascondesse sotto il letto,gli piace guardare mentre mi intrattengo con tua madre....,però la cosa mi disturba e non poco.Ciao bello.:up:


Riesci a commuovermi,nella tua semplicita'.
Continua cosi'.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esagerata.Sborroteo è solo un detestabile testa di cazzo,come ce ne sono tanti,la brutta copia di rabarbaro,bruttissima direi,basta mandarlo affanculo,gli dedico due minuti del mio tempo e lui è contento così.:rotfl:


Due minuti e' il tempo che impieghi a digitare tutte le parole che conosci.
Ed e' proprio quello il lato piu' divertente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ah,io che dispenso pillole di amore,e quasi nessuno che apprezzi qua dentro.
> E nessuna.
> Quanto ai libri,mi sa che hai sbagliato mira.


ennò: sei tu che abbocchi come un paganello:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò: sei tu che abbocchi come un paganello:rotfl:


In realta' non ho mai adorato la pesca.
Non nei supermercati,almeno.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*E*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Due minuti e' il tempo che impieghi a digitare tutte le parole che conosci.
> Ed e' proprio quello il lato piu' divertente.


Con tua madre me ne bastano 5 di minuti.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> In realta' non ho mai adorato la pesca.
> Non nei supermercati,almeno.


La tua donna adora la pesca,pesci neri dalla punta rosa,una pesca che si fà a 90 gradi,pesca a sorpresa non sa mai quanto grosso sarà il pescato....:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tua madre me ne bastano 5 di minuti.


Allora ci sei,ed io che credevo che fossi gia' a Trigoria a suggerire ar pupone cosa combinare la prossima partita.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La tua donna adora la pesca,pesci neri dalla punta rosa,una pesca che si fà a 90 gradi,pesca a sorpresa non sa mai quanto grosso sarà il pescato....:rotfl:


Hai ragione,tu le donne le fai proprio ridere.
E mica solo le donne.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Allora ci sei,ed io che credevo che fossi gia' a Trigoria a suggerire ar pupone cosa combinare la prossima partita.


No,ho appena finito a casa tua,ho il formicolio al pisello....!Mi raccomando avvisa quando torni.ciao bello.:up:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ho appena finito a casa tua,ho il formicolio al pisello....!Mi raccomando avvisa quando torni.ciao bello.:up:


E' che per ritirar la posta bisogna aprire la cassetta della corrispondenza,prima.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> E' che per ritirar la posta bisogna aprire la cassetta della corrispondenza,prima.


Ecco bravo così mi dai più tempo,tu controlla sempre la posta....!:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco bravo così mi dai più tempo,tu controlla sempre la posta....!:rotfl:


Ma come?
Con un cervello come il tuo dovresti essere come una lepre.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ma alle 12:28 questo si trova ancora qui ? 

Libera uscita oggi è Erettè ? Tutta vita :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In realta' non ho mai adorato la pesca.
> Non nei supermercati,almeno.


stai arrancando, Erutteo, mi dispiace vederti affaticato:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Allora ci sei,ed io che credevo che fossi gia' a Trigoria a suggerire ar pupone cosa combinare la prossima partita.


Ciò stamattina il quadro antico mi ha mostrato un video da canale5.
Napoli tentativo di scippo.
I cittadini se ne fregano e un africano corre in aiuto del malcapitato...
Robe da non credere nemmeno se le vedi...


----------



## Alessandra (7 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò stamattina il quadro antico mi ha mostrato un video da canale5.
> Napoli tentativo di scippo.
> I cittadini se ne fregano e un africano corre in aiuto del malcapitato...
> Robe da non credere nemmeno se le vedi...



queste cose succedono tranquillamente anche a Milano...
ma fa piu' notizia quando succede a napoli....


anche la TV , con la selezione delle notizie, discrimina e crea razzismo...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> queste cose succedono tranquillamente anche a Milano...
> ma fa piu' notizia quando succede a napoli....
> 
> 
> anche la TV , con la selezione delle notizie, discrimina e crea razzismo...


Ma non succedea Vicenza.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Queste discussioni sono fantastiche,l' eloquenza travolgente,la fantasia sconfinata degli interventi uno diverso dall'altro,la gamma di argomenti che son piu' numerosi dei colori di un caleidoscopio.
> Praticamente e' come quando gli italiani con deficit mentale esponevano la bandiera della pace.
> Prima si sospettava fossero 10 milioni.
> Poi si sapeva anche dove abitavano.
> ...


Ma si puó sapere che minchia ti é successo?
Non che tu sia mai stato un empatico simpaticone ma adesso sembri sotto acido.

Essú.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non succedea Vicenza.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Vicenza e' un paesino...


che puo' succedere in un posto con due strade che si intersecano, 3 mucche e  4 casette?? suvvia...siamo seri!!
non c'e' neanche abbastanza gente per far accadere le cose!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vicenza e' un paesino...
> 
> 
> che puo' succedere in un posto con due strade che si intersecano, 3 mucche e  4 casette?? suvvia...siamo seri!!
> non c'e' neanche abbastanza gente per far accadere le cose!!!


Ne succedono di cose...invece...
Ma l'alto senso civico si distingue
Se getti una carta per terra
Finisci subito in questura....

Poi lì vedi come si muovono lenti i funzionari...
Ma non parlano come noi...capisci?


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2014)

*Alessandra*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Vicenza e' un paesino...
> 
> 
> che puo' succedere in un posto con due strade che si intersecano, 3 mucche e  4 casette?? suvvia...siamo seri!!
> non c'e' neanche abbastanza gente per far accadere le cose!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma alle 12:28 questo si trova ancora qui ?
> 
> Libera uscita oggi è Erettè ? Tutta vita :mrgreen:


E' che avevo fatto tardi,e di solito qui a quell'ora si puo' girare liberamente senza scocciature,come al supermarket all'ora di pranzo,senza sgomitare fra panzoni sudati e pasionarie pacifiste che girano con la lista dei prodotti delle ditte proibite.
Perche' a quell'ora di solito i maschietti del forum corrono in bagno a masturbarsi,e le femmine a fare dei pompini.


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai arrancando, Erutteo, mi dispiace vederti affaticato:rotfl:


In realta' era noia.
Se discorri con qualcuno di stimolante qualche idea la cerchi.
Se ribatti a gente che su 1000 pagine di vocabolario conosce mezza copertina,insomma....


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma si puó sapere che minchia ti é successo?
> Non che tu sia mai stato un empatico simpaticone ma adesso sembri sotto acido.
> 
> Essú.


E' che mi ero abituato a stimolanti discussioni con battibecchi letterari....


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' che mi ero abituato a stimolanti discussioni con battibecchi letterari....


ci si abitua e disabitua a tutto nella life


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ci si abitua e disabitua a tutto nella life


Quasi a tutto,via....  :sonar:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quasi a tutto,via....  :sonar:


panta rei..


----------



## oscuro (10 Febbraio 2014)

*si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> E' che avevo fatto tardi,e di solito qui a quell'ora si puo' girare liberamente senza scocciature,come al supermarket all'ora di pranzo,senza sgomitare fra panzoni sudati e pasionarie pacifiste che girano con la lista dei prodotti delle ditte proibite.
> Perche' a quell'ora di solito i maschietti del forum corrono in bagno a masturbarsi,e le femmine a fare dei pompini.


A quell'ora a tua madre piace farsi schiantare quelle chiappe sfrante e vetuste!


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A quell'ora a tua madre piace farsi schiantare quelle chiappe sfrante e vetuste!


Cavolo,a forza di leggere i ppost miei e della capretta,sei riuscito a fare copia e incolla con due parole nuove!
Bravo!
Hai triplicato il tuo QI tipicamente da terrone becco.
Ovverosia 3/100.
Pero' mi dispiace aver interrotto la tua pausa-sega.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cavolo,a forza di leggere i ppost miei e della capretta,sei riuscito a fare copia e incolla con due parole nuove!
> Bravo!
> Hai triplicato il tuo QI tipicamente da terrone becco.
> Ovverosia 3/100.
> Pero' mi dispiace aver interrotto la tua pausa-sega.


Attento uomo.
Oscuro ripete sempre le stesse cose
perchè è convinto che a furia di daje
una cosa diventi vera.

( Io te l'ho detto eh).:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Cavolo,a forza di leggere i ppost miei e della capretta,sei riuscito a fare copia e incolla con due parole nuove!
> Bravo!
> Hai triplicato il tuo QI tipicamente da terrone becco.
> Ovverosia 3/100.
> Pero' mi dispiace aver interrotto la tua pausa-sega.


Ma no tranquillo,quello che interrompe è sempre tuo padre dentro quel cazzo di armadio,non ne posso più.Una di queste mattine appena ho finito di defibrillare quelle natiche spampanate di tua madre,entro in quel cazzo di armadio e gli do due ceffoni.Ma è possibile una famiglia così?ma anche tu hai queste preferenze?ti piace guardare la tua donna mentre qualche terrone gli derattizza le chiappe?Bella famigliola,complimenti.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Attento uomo.
> Oscuro ripete sempre le stesse cose
> perchè è convinto che a furia di daje
> una cosa diventi vera.
> ...


Si ,in effetti sono io quello che posta in continuazione su napoli e il sud...:rotfl:!Vorrei postare qualcosa su quel buco di culo di Vicenza,ma tranne abdul non c'è mai nulla da raccontare .:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ,in effetti sono io quello che posta in continuazione su napoli e il sud...:rotfl:!Vorrei postare qualcosa su quel buco di culo di Vicenza,ma tranne abdul non c'è mai nulla da raccontare .:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io posto solo cose ricavate dai quotidiani no?
L'hai sentita l'ultima?
Assumeranno più di mille persone per stanare l'evasione totale al sud...

Avrò un lavoro vero...

C'è poco da raccontare perchè da noi non regna sovrana la monnezza e la camorra no?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io posto solo cose ricavate dai quotidiani no?
> L'hai sentita l'ultima?
> Assumeranno più di mille persone per stanare l'evasione totale al sud...
> 
> ...


In effetti da voi non c'è proprio un cazzo,ne camorra ne monnezza,non c'è nulla.Ma non vi rompete i coglioni a vivere nel nulla e di nulla?non vi annoiate?Noi siamo frenetici qui a roma,io a vicenza non saprei cosa fare,che cazzo fai nel tempo libero a vicenza?che c'è?io ci morirei....!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti da voi non c'è proprio un cazzo,ne camorra ne monnezza,non c'è nulla.Ma non vi rompete i coglioni a vivere nel nulla e di nulla?non vi annoiate?Noi siamo frenetici qui a roma,io a vicenza non saprei cosa fare,che cazzo fai nel tempo libero a vicenza?che c'è?io ci morirei....!


Non viviamo nel nulla...
Stiamo dentro le fabbriche a lavorare
per mantenere quelli che non fanno niente da mane a sera
e delinquono...

Si si ho letto anche a oggi c'è un casino a roma...

http://www.oggi.it/attualita/cronac...itute-lo-scandalo-si-allarga-a-macchia-dolio/


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non viviamo nel nulla...
> Stiamo dentro le fabbriche a lavorare
> per mantenere quelli che non fanno niente da mane a sera
> e delinquono...
> ...


Che vita del cazzo,tutta una giornata nella fabbrica,tutti nelle fabbriche tranne te....,:rotfl:quante cose che vi perdete.Vi perdete l'odore della pioggia,il colori della primavera,il mare d'estate,il profumo dei fiori,una bella passeggiata nel centro storico una sera d'agosto.Roma ad agosto è stupenda,trastevere,testaccio,gianicolo,San pietro,castel gandolfo...i castelli,fregene.Insomma capisco la vostra invidia.:up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non viviamo nel nulla...
> Stiamo dentro le fabbriche a lavorare
> per mantenere quelli che non fanno niente da mane a sera
> e delinquono...
> ...


Posso darti un consiglio intelligente?non fidarti di quello che scrivono i giornali,i giornali scrivono tante cose,roma come napoli sono tanto altro,hanno tanti problemi,così come hanno aspetti straordinari.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che vita del cazzo,tutta una giornata nella fabbrica,tutti nelle fabbriche tranne te....,:rotfl:quante cose che vi perdete.Vi perdete l'odore della pioggia,il colori della primavera,il mare d'estate,il profumo dei fiori,una bella passeggiata nel centro storico una sera d'agosto.Roma ad agosto è stupenda,trastevere,testaccio,gianicolo,San pietro,castel gandolfo...i castelli,fregene.Insomma capisco la vostra invidia.:up:


Finirà tutto quando ci staccheremo da voi.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso darti un consiglio intelligente?non fidarti di quello che scrivono i giornali,i giornali scrivono tante cose,roma come napoli sono tanto altro,hanno tanti problemi,così come hanno aspetti straordinari.


SI lo so che siete bugiardi.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> SI lo so che siete bugiardi.


E ma mai quanto voi...che prima negate una cosa poi siete costretti dagli eventi ad ammetterla.Tu proprio non dovresti parlare...dai.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*COmunque*



contepinceton ha detto:


> SI lo so che siete bugiardi.


Noto che sei parecchio rancoroso e vendicativo...devi accettare che non si può sempre vincere ogni tanto capita pure quello che ti pianta un cetriolo in culo con il sorriso...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Sborroteo*

Allora sono le 11.35,ho appena finito con tua madre..sborroteo dove sei?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noto che sei parecchio rancoroso e vendicativo...devi accettare che non si può sempre vincere ogni tanto capita pure quello che ti pianta un cetriolo in culo con il sorriso...:rotfl:


E quello saresti tu?
Parlane con MK così ti schiarisci le idee sulle verità farlocche a cui hai abboccato abbondantemente...
Chiedi a lei...e poi vediamo...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noto che sei parecchio rancoroso e vendicativo...devi accettare che non si può sempre vincere ogni tanto capita pure quello che ti pianta un cetriolo in culo con il sorriso...:rotfl:


SI leggi qui...come siete...


Successivo » « Precedente

Commenti (3) TrackBack (0) 5 luglio 2009 - 9:18
Post terremoto/In Irpinia dopo 29 anni è ancora scandalo. Dalla Giustizia la parola fine: un solo colpevole. E in Abruzzo sede del G8…

Tutti assolti per lo scandalo post terremoto. Nessun colpevole (o quasi).

Tranquilli, non sto parlando – per ora – del sisma che ha sconvolto l’Abruzzo ma di quello che il 23 novembre 1980 rase al suolo 36 comuni al confine tra la Campania e la Basilicata provocando 2.735 morti e 8.850 feriti.

Nel silenzio totale dei media nazionali – lo dico e lo ripeto spesso, ormai pressochè incapaci di trovare notizie o dare risalto a quelle che il territorio produce senza sforzo – il 23 giugno 2009 la Corte d’Appello di Napoli ha chiuso, in maniera pressoché definitiva, il capitolo giudiziario con una sentenza che lascia pochi dubbi e molto amaro in bocca.

La Giustizia penale ha scritto la parola fine (o quasi) ma quella contabile continua a perseguire gli autori di quello sciacallaggio politico-camorristico-imprenditoriale che – sulla pelle dei morti e dei vivi – ingoiò scientificamente non meno di 60mila miliardi di lire.

Questo post dà conto di questa notizia e si legherà alla vicenda abruzzese – che tra poche ore ospiterà all’Aquila un inutile G8 dove “Sua Altezza dimezzata” farà da padrone di casa - con un filo logico che domani, lunedì 6 luglio, sarà dipanato anche su Radio24 nella mia trasmissione “Un abuso al giorno” in onda alle 6.45 e in replica alle 20.45 con un ospite esperto: il presidente dell’Associazione dei costruttori edili dell’Aquila (Ance), Filiberto Cicchetti.



LA CORTE D’APPELLO DI NAPOLI METTE IN TAVOLA I TARALLUCCI…



Il 23 giugno la Corte d’Appello di Napoli ha dunque sigillato il post-ricostruzione. Sono tutti usciti di scena i presunti colpevoli di quell’ingloriosa pagina della storia patria. Attenzione: gli ultimi sono usciti di scena per prescrizione dei reati.

Un piccolissimo riassunto. Il 2 maggio 2002 la Procura di Napoli – che ipotizzava, tra gli altri, i reati di corruzione con sostanziose mazzette a destra e manca per politici e affaristi in cambio di lavori andati poi in gran parte alla camorra – si oppose contro la decisione del Tribunale che dichiarò per tutti gli imputati il non luogo a procedere per prescrizione. Da qui il ricorso in Appello e la sentenza del 23 giugno di cui non frega niente a nessuno, tanto siamo in Italia. Meglio tette, culi e leaders dal pelo trapiantato (non solo in testa).

Quattro personaggi di calibro nel frattempo sono morti: Francesco Capaldo, Domenico Castaldo, Severino Citaristi ed Eugenio Cabib. Pace all’anima loro e che Dio sappia giudicarli. Meglio.

Gli altri sono tutti ora definitivamente usciti di scena. Si tratta, nell’ordine, dei seguenti nobiluomini (ci limitiamo ai più famosi): Carmelo Conte, Giulio De Donato, Paolo Cirino Pomicino, Corrado Ferlaino ed Enzo Scotti.

Tutto originò – forse molti lo ricorderanno – a seguito dei lavori della cosiddetta Commissione parlamentare “Mani sul terremoto” presieduta  da Oscar Luigi Scalfaro tra il 1989 e il 1991. In una lunga relazione, accompagnata da 54 enormi faldoni, la Commissione all’unanimità mise nero su bianco le nefandezze, le ruberie e l’impunità politica locale e nazionale a seguito del terremoto, in fase di ricostruzione.

Molti ricorderanno l’autorizzazione al finanziamento di imprese folli (a esempio cantieri navali in montagna) o opere pazzesche come la strada Fondovale-Sele costata 24 miliardi al km o lo stadio comunale di San Gregorio Magno (3 mila abitanti in provincia di Salerno), costato più dello Stadio San Paolo a Napoli.



LAGGIU IN FONDO ALL’AULA C’E’ UN COLPEVOLE ….(IN)GIUSTIZIA E’ FATTA!



Ma visto che la Giustizia è con la G maiuscola (mica pinzillacchere) un colpevole è stato trovato. Forse il parafulmine che permette di lavare la coscienza a tutti.

Il poverino (si fa per dire) si chiama Antonio Fantini, 73 anni, ed è stato Presidente della Regione Campania, anche se nessuno lo ricorda più, dal 1983 al 1989. Questo ex Dc, ex deputato europeo, s’è beccato (virtualmente) 2 anni e 10 mesi. Il suo commento vale più di ogni altra cosa, come riporta il Mattino di Napoli del 24 giugno 2009 che a pagina 35 ne raccoglie lo sfogo (io mi sono commosso, non so voi). “Non so cosa dire. Sono incredulo anche perché la condanna mi viene inflitta rispetto a un solo capo d’imputazione nel quale peraltro mi veniva contestato il concorso in corruzione con altri imputati. Tutti assolti per la subentrata prescrizione. Lo stesso pm ha sempre dichiarato che io non avevo mai percepito una sola lira. Mai. Ora ovviamente proporrò appello”.

E vai con un’altra tappa di un processo che aggiungerà ferita a ferita. E vai anche con la solidarietà, come quella espressa dall’Udeur casertano che il 28 giugno in una nota strappalacrime ha espresso rammarico per le dimissioni da segretario regionale del partito. "Una notizia che ci rammarica profondamente sul piano personale e umano - spiegano dalla segreteria provinciale casertana dell'Udeur - e che è tanto più dolorosa se si considera che, ancora una volta, siano proprio i tempi della Giustizia e i meccanismi della Magistratura a condizionare la vita di un uomo che ha speso tutte le proprie energie per la politica e per la Regione Campana”” Vale la pena ricordare a quanti abbiano nutrito pur solo un dubbio sulla totale innocenza del nostro Segretario regionale – aggiungono Pino Maccauro e Fabio Sgueglia dei Popolari-Udeur - che, nel caso specifico, se non fossero subentrati i gravi problemi di salute che ne hanno richiesto la sospensione del processo, oggi potremmo anche noi brindare ad una sentenza equanime, pari a quella che ha interessato tutti gli altri imputati. Nella speranza che tale decisione non sia da considerarsi definitiva, anzi non lo è, sentiamo il dovere di ringraziare, affettuosamente, il nostro Segretario regionale, per tutto il lavoro svolto insieme negli ultimi anni, per la grinta che ha saputo trasmettere durante momenti politici recenti non meno dolorosi, e per l'entusiasmo e gli insegnamenti che non ha lesinato a donare a tutti gli amici dei Popolari-Udeur". Simili note strappalacrime sono state diffuse da tutte le segreterie provinciali dell’Udeur campano, regno di Clemente Mastella. Mi asciugo le lacrime e passo oltre.



LA CORTE DEI CONTI AGGIUNGE AI TARALLUCCI…IL VINO!



Mentre la Giustizia penale, a bordo di una tartaruga sta facendo il suo corso, quella contabile continua con le mazzate in capo a coloro che si sono spartiti la torta abboffandosi come maiali.

Il 22 gennaio 2009 la sezione giurisdizionale per la Regione Campania ha emesso una sentenza di oltre 80 pagine (www.corteconti.it) con la quale il presidente Enrico Gustapane, il consigliere Federico Lupone e la relatrice Rossella Cassaneti, hanno inchiodato al muro 9 persone coinvolte a vario titolo nella realizzazione di un opificio industriale a Oliveto Citra, destinato alla produzione di vini confezionati, che non è mai entrato in funzione a causa di una complessa serie di vicende iniziate nel ’93 e culminate con il fallimento della società.

Sapete quanto dovrebbero rifondere all’Erario lor signori? Ve lo dico io: 6,3 milioni di euro più gli interessi, la rivalutazione monetaria e le spese di giustizia. Non credeteci: non tireranno fuori un centesimo. Alla faccia nostra!



LE 3 LEZIONI DA TRARRE PER LA RICOSTRUZIONE IN ABRUZZO



Venerdì 3 luglio il Governo ha (salvo verifiche contrarie) sbloccato due miliardi per la ricostruzione. “Finora – giura Filiberto Cicchetti, a capo dell’Ance aquilana – di soldi non se ne sono visti e la situazione dal punto di vista sociale ed economico non è delle migliori”.

Miliardi – comunque – di riffa o di raffa pioveranno sull’Aquila e sui comuni terremotati e non c’è dubbio che le difficoltà non mancheranno. E non saranno solo dal punto di vista delle infiltrazioni delle mafie, in gioiosa trasferta.

Tra le mani mi capita infatti un bel e breve saggio scritto il 12 aprile 2009 su www.lexitalia.it da Giovanni Virga che ricorda i primi due enormi rischi: assunzioni allegre e appalti pubblici manovrati con disinvoltura.

Dal punto di vista delle assunzioni emblematica è la maxi-mega-sanatoria della legge 730/86 che dispose l’immissione in ruolo del personale usato precariamente, sulla base di semplici convenzioni, in occasione di ben 9 terremoti e che aveva come unico requisito quello di aver svolto servizio per almeno un anno. Insomma i terremoti si prestano ad assunzioni in grado di placare gli appetiti clientelari soprattutto della politica.

Il secondo campo è quello in cui si esercitano gli sciacalli – anzi essendo in Abruzzo, i lupi marsicani – del dopo terremoto: gli appalti pubblici. Facile cadere nella tentazione di scavalcare le procedure che impongono gare pubbliche e finire con trattative private ma che magari affidano perfino il collaudo delle opere eseguite, alle stesse imprese concessionarie. Come ci ricorda, del resto, la stessa Sezione I giurisdizionale centrale d’appello della Corte dei conti con la sentenza del 3 luglio 2001, n.197, che riguarda (ma guarda tu che coincidenza) il terremoto verificatosi in Abruzzo nel maggio 1985.

La terza lezione da trarre – che si sposa meravigliosamente con le prime due – è quella del rischio delle infiltrazioni mafiose. “Stefano Vespa ovviamente figlio di” su Panorama del 9 luglio 2009 a pagina 39 si accorge e ci ricorda che il Procuratore di Napoli Giovandomenico Lepore assicura al collega dell’Aquila Alfredo Rossini la massima collaborazione per evitare le infiltrazioni camorristiche. Intanto la prefettura dell’Aquila ha deciso di pubblicare online tutti gli appalti. Il Governo, infine, ha dato vita a una task force antimafia formata da tre magistrati di provata esperienza.

Bastano le assicurazioni di un giornale vicino-vicino a Silvio, una task force formata indirettamente dallo stesso Silvio e la trasparenza della Rete per evitare le infiltrazioni?

La mia risposta è una sola: no. Ho già scritto il 17 aprile su questo blog con dovizia di particolari della presenza consolidata delle mafie in Abruzzo. Ne ho scritto anche, negli stessi giorni, sul Sole-24 Ore. Non bastasse suggerisco ai miei lettori di riprendere in mano l’inchiesta su Repubblica di lunedì 29 giugno a pagina 15 di Attilio Bolzoni. Bastino il titolo e il sommario: “L’Aquila, le amicizie pericolose all’ombra della prima new town – L’uomo che ha avviato gli scavi legato ai prestanome dei Ciancimino”.

Per chi vuole approfondire è facile reperire l’inchiesta su Internet ma il concetto è chiaro: lo Stato chiacchiera e promette, la mafia fa, anticipa e fotte.

Cicchetti dell’Ance assicura che è tutto sotto controllo ma, in realtà, questo sarà un test durissimo per lo Stato: la torta della ricostruzione è miliardaria e le mafie ne sanno una più del diavolo.

Il rischio è che si finisca con il (ri)vivere sulla propria pelle – di abruzzesi e italiani tutti - il titolo di un libro edito da Franco Angeli nel 1994 nella collana “Sociologia del diritto”, il cui autore e curatore era Sergio Pappalardo con il contributo di Vincenzo Ferrari. Il titolo sembra un invito a nozze: “Un terremoto per amico”.

roberto.galullo@ilsole24ore.com


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E quello saresti tu?
> Parlane con MK così ti schiarisci le idee sulle verità farlocche a cui hai abboccato abbondantemente...
> Chiedi a lei...e poi vediamo...


Guarda l'unica bugia che ho letto è stata la tua quando hai scritto davanti a tutto il forum che non sapevi chi si celasse dietro il nick irene!:rotfloi la tua parola conta quanto altre,io non mi devo chiarire nessuna idea,potresti essere tranquillamente tu a mentire.:up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Sai*



contepinceton ha detto:


> SI leggi qui...come siete...
> 
> 
> Successivo » « Precedente
> ...


A me meraviglia il fatto che una persona come te,che si vanta di essere laureato,vai a capire di cosa,ma vabbè....,cada in questi stupidi luoghi comuni.Applicando la tua misura io dovrei pensare che tutti i fiorentini sono mostri perchè Pacciani,Lotti e Vanni andavano per campagne a squartare tette e vagine.Voi "SIETE"tutti come maso?come maniero?io non so se scrivi per provocare,o perchè sei proprio così coglione.Fai una pessima figura,ma forse sei abituato,ma ci ragioni sulle cose o no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda l'unica bugia che ho letto è stata la tua quando hai scritto davanti a tutto il forum che non sapevi chi si celasse dietro il nick irene!:rotfloi la tua parola conta quanto altre,io non mi devo chiarire nessuna idea,potresti essere tranquillamente tu a mentire.:up:


COme ti dissi
un tempo ero legato a lei
dal segreto.
Cioè sei nel forum ma non ci conosciamo.

Poi mi sono detto, ma dei che oramai questo sarebbe il segreto di pulcinella no?

Perchè tutti quelli che hanno partecipato ai raduni sanno no?

To te ne dico un'altra la prima volta che ho visto simy fu tramite msn ed eravamo collegati da casa di Irene.
E ha visto me e Irene.

No Oscuro, tu devi chiarire, o meglio potresti chiarire la tua accusa di aver rimproverato una ragazzina.
Perchè conoscendoti tu ci metti un nano secondo a trasformarmi in un molestatore, o in un pedofilo, data la tua tendenza a storpiare la realtà infangando gratuitamente le persone.

Poi puoi sempre informarti bene su quanto la mia famiglia ha aiutato quella di Irene, in un certo momento.
Così vediamo chi e come se ne aprofitta delle donne in difficoltà.

Ascolta anche le altre campane, non solo quelle che ti convengono per dar merda alla gente, no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me meraviglia il fatto che una persona come te,che si vanta di essere laureato,vai a capire di cosa,ma vabbè....,cada in questi stupidi luoghi comuni.Applicando la tua misura io dovrei pensare che tutti i fiorentini sono mostri perchè Pacciani,Lotti e Vanni andavano per campagne a squartare tette e vagine.Voi "SIETE"tutti come maso?come maniero?io non so se scrivi per provocare,o perchè sei proprio così coglione.Fai una pessima figura,ma forse sei abituato,ma ci ragioni sulle cose o no?


SPiegami allora perchè tutto sto casin non si è verificato con il Friuli Venezia Giulia nel 1976.
Il punto è questo.
Da noi pochi sono come Maniero.
Da voi MOLTI vivono come Maniero.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Hha*



contepinceton ha detto:


> COme ti dissi
> un tempo ero legato a lei
> dal segreto.
> Cioè sei nel forum ma non ci conosciamo.
> ...


Aò ma sei di legno?io non storpio proprio nulla,sono problemi tuoi.Infangando le persone?Guarda bello mio che se c'è uno che si è permesso di infangare persone e categorie sei tu,ti ricordo tutto quello che ti sei permesso di scrivere sul mio conto, MANGIAPANE A TRADIMENTO e cose varie,ti ho lasciato fare,perchè non ho certo interessi a competere con un suonatore di organi,poi una mattina mi son svegliato e mi son detto:è arrivato il momento che faccio capire a questo coglione che forse tanto furbo non è.E adesso stai qui a rosicare come un bambino che sbatte i piedi e frigna.Ti è stato pure detto di lasciar perdere...e tu no...allora che cazzo vuoi?hai incominciato tu ed io ho finito.La prossima pensaci bene e non andarti a mettere contro chi ti si beve e ti si caca in mezza giornata......:up:E mò frigna bello mio...


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> SPiegami allora perchè tutto sto casin non si è verificato con il Friuli Venezia Giulia nel 1976.
> Il punto è questo.
> Da noi pochi sono come Maniero.
> Da voi MOLTI vivono come Maniero.


Ma che cazzo ne sai?Perchè i frattelli savi erano napoletani?Donato bilancia?napoletano?ma piantala fatti una cultura e poi ne riparliamo....erika e omar sono napoletani?i coniugi di erba?Dicono che sbaglio ha interagire con te perchè sei un coglione...incomincio a credere che forse  butto il mio tempo.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ne sai?Perchè i frattelli savi erano napoletani?Donato bilancia?napoletano?ma piantala fatti una cultura e poi ne riparliamo....erika e omar sono napoletani?i coniugi di erba?Dicono che sbaglio ha interagire con te perchè sei un coglione...incomincio a credere che forse  butto il mio tempo.


mamma mia...ho seguito tutto il processo di erba......ho ancora gli incubi la notte.....brutta storia...


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> mamma mia...ho seguito tutto il processo di erba......ho ancora gli incubi la notte.....brutta storia...


Ti raccomando alberto stasi poi....napoletano pure lui....!


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Sborroteo*

Oggi tua madre era proprio scatenata....mamma mia!Mi ha dato le solite 100 euro per un bel servizio completo.Tu padre sempre nell'armadio...limortè....:rotfl:!Adesso vado a trovare la tua donna...mi toccherà aumentare a 150....ci vuole stomaco.Cià cornutò.:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aò ma sei di legno?io non storpio proprio nulla,sono problemi tuoi.Infangando le persone?Guarda bello mio che se c'è uno che si è permesso di infangare persone e categorie sei tu,ti ricordo tutto quello che ti sei permesso di scrivere sul mio conto, MANGIAPANE A TRADIMENTO e cose varie,ti ho lasciato fare,perchè non ho certo interessi a competere con un suonatore di organi,poi una mattina mi son svegliato e mi son detto:è arrivato il momento che faccio capire a questo coglione che forse tanto furbo non è.E adesso stai qui a rosicare come un bambino che sbatte i piedi e frigna.Ti è stato pure detto di lasciar perdere...e tu no...allora che cazzo vuoi?hai incominciato tu ed io ho finito.La prossima pensaci bene e non andarti a mettere contro chi ti si beve e ti si caca in mezza giornata......:up:E mò frigna bello mio...


Io voglio che fai luce sull'episodio che mi vede protagonista di rimproverare ragazzine.
Ma tu glissi.
E appunto sono testardo come un mulo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ne sai?Perchè i frattelli savi erano napoletani?Donato bilancia?napoletano?ma piantala fatti una cultura e poi ne riparliamo....erika e omar sono napoletani?i coniugi di erba?Dicono che sbaglio ha interagire con te perchè sei un coglione...incomincio a credere che forse  butto il mio tempo.


Che cazzo ne so?
Sotto gli occhi di tutti no?
Nel 1978 Friuli tutto ricostruito e davano indietro i prefabbricati.
In Irpinia invece dopo 30 anni gli assegnatari non hanno ancora le case.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io voglio che fai luce sull'episodio che mi vede protagonista di rimproverare ragazzine.
> Ma tu glissi.
> E appunto sono testardo come un mulo.


E no,tu non vuoi questo,tu vuoi che scrivo in chiaro come ho saputo certe cose per poi vendicarti con chi sai tu...e t'attacchi ar cazzo bello mio.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,tu non vuoi questo,tu vuoi che scrivo in chiaro come ho saputo certe cose per poi vendicarti con chi sai tu...e t'attacchi ar cazzo bello mio.


NO io non mi vendicherò.
Voglio la verità.

La quale è:
MAI SUCCESSA STA COSA.

TU dici a me di non credere ai giornalisti
e ti bevi il primo pettegolezzo dell'ultima delle beghine.

Questo è il fatto.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> NO io non mi vendicherò.
> Voglio la verità.
> 
> La quale è:
> ...


Eh certo tu ti bevi i giornalisti ed io non mi devo bere il pettogolezzo...!Ma te credi così furbo?ma veramente tu che vivi in un paesello pensi di poter manipolare uno come me?:rotflensi di farmi incazzare?pensi di poter avere sto potere?ma ti prende il dubbio che forse son abituato a gestire cazzi molto più importanti delle tue beghe del cazzo?ma ti prende il dubbio che crescere a roma e frequentare certi giri non è come crescere in un paese di 20 persone?ma voi capì che sei un pescetto rosso nel mare?Ma dove cazzo vuoi andare tu?cosa vuoi fare?cosa vuoi dimostrare?sei un furbetto di paese,e
 ti riconosco anche il fatto di essere stronzetto  poi basta,poi non ti allargare figlio mio.Io capisco pure che per te stare attaccato alla mia pinna significa visibilità ed è un modo per sentirti calcolato ed importante,ma sempre un pescetto rosso rimani.E dai!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo tu ti bevi i giornalisti ed io non mi devo bere il pettogolezzo...!Ma te credi così furbo?ma veramente tu che vivi in un paesello pensi di poter manipolare uno come me?:rotflensi di farmi incazzare?pensi di poter avere sto potere?ma ti prende il dubbio che forse son abituato a gestire cazzi molto più importanti delle tue beghe del cazzo?ma ti prende il dubbio che crescere a roma e frequentare certi giri non è come crescere in un paese di 20 persone?ma voi capì che sei un pescetto rosso nel mare?Ma dove cazzo vuoi andare tu?cosa vuoi fare?cosa vuoi dimostrare?sei un furbetto di paese,e
> ti riconosco anche il fatto di essere stronzetto  poi basta,poi non ti allargare figlio mio.Io capisco pure che per te stare attaccato alla mia pinna significa visibilità ed è un modo per sentirti calcolato ed importante,ma sempre un pescetto rosso rimani.E dai!:up:


MP.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> MP.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflaraculo....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflaraculo....!:rotfl:


Ci è stato detto più volte di non ammorbare il forum.
Così nessuno sa le confidenze che ti faccio in mp, vero?

Ma si incuriosiscono...
Perchè non vieni a Vicenza a trovarmi?

Scopri magari che a uno come me Enrico Cuccia fa na sega no?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci è stato detto più volte di non ammorbare il forum.
> Così nessuno sa le confidenze che ti faccio in mp, vero?
> 
> Ma si incuriosiscono...
> ...


E si mo vengo a vicenza per conoscere contepinceton...:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci è stato detto più volte di non ammorbare il forum.
> Così nessuno sa le confidenze che ti faccio in mp, vero?
> 
> Ma si incuriosiscono...
> ...


Gio sei una persona intelligente,Oscuro pure...dovreste darci un tagliltretutto,manco vi conoscete...daiiii

Se non smettete vi mando la maledizione dell'oca morta...


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Gio sei una persona intelligente,Oscuro pure...dovreste darci un tagliltretutto,manco vi conoscete...daiiii
> 
> Se non smettete vi mando la maledizione dell'oca morta...


E ma mica so io però...!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gio sei una persona intelligente,Oscuro pure...dovreste darci un tagliltretutto,manco vi conoscete...daiiii
> 
> Se non smettete vi mando la maledizione dell'oca morta...


Parla quelo...
Ma come mai non mi hai riconosciuto al telefono?
Sei con un'amichetta eh?
Vecchio maiale...di san patrignano
Sai che da me esiste via Cornale?

Ci si vede lì...


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Sborroteo*

Aho come stai?Oggi son passato,tua madre mi ha stravolto....ci vediamo cena?a dopo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Erutteo*

Mamma mia....ho appena finito con la tua donna,ho le palle cianotiche..ho schizzato sulla vostra foto ti chiedo scusa.Ci vediamo a cena dai tuoi ok?ciao bello.:up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Erutteo*

Ah bello tutto bene?Oggi passo dopo pranzo,il venerdì alle 15 ho un servizio completo a casa tua,ma tu padre già si è chiuso nell'armadio?:rotfl:A dopo:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2014)

:nclpf:


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2014)

*Ahha*

Allora hai capito?comunque tua madre mi sta dissanguando le parti basse,ti giuro sono ridotto uno straccio.Adesso capisco perchè ti rifugi in questo sito,in questo mondo virtuale non vedi certi scempi dentro casa.cmq tua madre ha visto più schizzi lei che il pontile di ostia...e ti  ho detto tutto.Sei sempre nei miei pensieri,come io sono nei pensieri di tua madre.Ciao polentun.:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora hai capito?comunque tua madre mi sta dissanguando le parti basse,ti giuro sono ridotto uno straccio.Adesso capisco perchè ti rifugi in questo sito,in questo mondo virtuale non vedi certi scempi dentro casa.cmq tua madre *ha visto più schizzi lei che il pontile di ostia*...e ti  ho detto tutto.Sei sempre nei miei pensieri,come io sono nei pensieri di tua madre.Ciao polentun.:up:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma come ti vengono?


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2014)

Anche le palle cianotiche non era male. Mi sono ribaltata dal letto.

Ciò non toglie che vorrei sapere davvero come sta lui.
Leggerlo in un certo modo mi ha segnata.
Non sto scherzando. Ci penso spessissimo a cosa potrebbe avergli fatto partire l embolone fotonico.

Sto diventando una vecchia sensibile


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma come ti vengono?


Ma io adoro la famiglia di sborroteo....!Ah bello buon giorno tutto bene?ma è vero che tua madre ha visto più cazzi di un cesso dello stadio olimpico?ma tu padre non esce mai da quel cazzo di armadio?


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma come ti vengono?


Chiara non prendermi per presuntuoso,ma io ho una mente mica da poco...!Qui dentro non sempre esprimo il massimo,spesso mi abbrutiscono i coglioni,ma nella vita reale ho delle uscite veramente clamorose.Una mente criminale e crimianale...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara non prendermi per presuntuoso,ma io ho una mente mica da poco...!Qui dentro non sempre esprimo il massimo,spesso mi abbrutiscono i coglioni,ma nella vita reale ho delle uscite veramente clamorose.Una mente criminale e crimianale...!


In effetti qui a volte sembra di essere nella selva oscura.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti qui a volte sembra di essere nella selva oscura.


Chiara ti proteggerò con la mia lunga spada di fuoco...!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara ti proteggerò con la mia lunga spada di fuoco...!


Ma io non sono la donzella dalle chiappe delicate da proteggere :rotfl:
Di solito vado incontro al nemico per vedere se mi riserva qualche bella sorpresa ;-)


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Vabbè*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma io non sono la donzella dalle chiappe delicate da proteggere :rotfl:
> Di solito vado incontro al nemico per vedere se mi riserva qualche bella sorpresa ;-)


Tranquilla che io la sorpresa la calo sempre alle spalle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche le palle cianotiche non era male. Mi sono ribaltata dal letto.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che vorrei sapere davvero come sta lui.
> Leggerlo in un certo modo mi ha segnata.
> ...


sta come stava prima, fidati.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2014)

*Erutteo*

Ahoo oggi tua madre si è superata....mi ha morsicato il sotto cappella....ma è tremenda...ho sentito quel coglione di tuo padre ridere dentro l'armadio....che cazzo di famiglia....!Ciao a bello!:up:


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sta come stava prima, fidati.


Ma no dai. É sempre stato merdoso ma non cosi merdoso.
Lo leggevo senza occhiali e sotto l influssi dello sciroppo all oppio?


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2014)

*Ma*

Buona sera.Stai bene?a casa tutto bene?manco da qualche giorno,stasera tuo padre va ad un torneo di curling,mi sa che faccio un salto da tua madre,ho un conto in sospeso.Ci vediamo?CIAO:up:


----------

